# Set your DVRs/TIVOs



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Animal Planet has a new nature/documentary series starting Wednesday night at 10:00 called "K-9 Cops". It might be good, it might not, I don't know. I just saw a commercial for it, it looks interesting at least.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Animal Planet has a new nature/documentary series starting Wednesday night at 10:00 called "K-9 Cops". It might be good, it might not, I don't know. I just saw a commercial for it, it looks interesting at least.


They are riding with the St Paul K9 squad one of our club members is a K9 handler with St Paul we are looking forward to the show we have been getting up dates all summer sounds like it should be good. A little similar to COPS we all have our TVO's set.
We have had several K9 handlers through the years its always fun hearing the stories :mrgreen:


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Saw this advertised today, looking forward to it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Also comming on Discovery Planet
A series by the same folks that did "The deadliest Catch"'
"The Ididirod" 
It will be a series covering the teams that do the last greatest race on earth.
Oct 14th.......chec to be sure on that date. It was in the middle of the night when I left the tv on and I woke up hearing about it.  :grin:


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

It's about time they had a show like this!


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

I will be tuned in !


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

so far the show is a little boring. I want to see some blood. heh heh heh

That scene where the woman was holding back her barking dog while the kid was lying on the ground got my TV attacked by two of my dogs. I thought I was gonna lose the TV!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Got it on tape. Now to get rid of the family and watch it in peace.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

the final segment was satisfying enough. LOL


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I enjoyed the whole show. I look forward to future episodes. Very well done! \\/


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I think it was nicely done, especially since John Q Public is the target audience. I can't believe how many dogs that department _has_, though!! :-o


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Looked like they are all German Shepherd Dogs. YEA...........


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Looked like they are all German Shepherd Dogs. YEA...........


They have only one Mal and that dog is detection only they don't piss around Minneapolis tried a couple of Mals and are not getting any more.

http://animal.discovery.com/tv/k9-cops/bios/index.html
http://animal.discovery.com/tv/k9-cops/


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I watched it for a 1/2 hour and shut it off, it got boring and no bites,


----------



## Chase Mika (May 2, 2008)

You might have to check out a re-play.....they had a nice bite in the 2nd half of the show. One of the dogs took down a guy after a car chase. I thought they did a nice job with it....hoping they'll show some of their training in future episodes too.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah, that dog that took a biteoutacrime THEN went and found the other guy that bailed out of the car & took off!!!8)


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

I thought it was a nice insight into what it’s like working a dog. They didn’t however show the darker side of K9… like your dog vomiting in the back of the car from getting banged around during a pursuit….. taking a big, steaming hot boy on the floor of a business during a building search! \\/


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> I thought it was a nice insight into what it’s like working a dog. They didn’t however show the darker side of K9… like your dog vomiting in the back of the car from getting banged around during a pursuit….. taking a big, steaming hot boy on the floor of a business during a building search! \\/


They are probably saving those special episodes for sweeps week!:razz: :razz: :razz:


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Animal Planet has a new nature/documentary series starting Wednesday night at 10:00 called "K-9 Cops". It might be good, it might not, I don't know. I just saw a commercial for it, it looks interesting at least.


I have mine set for the whole series \\/ I just watched the first one tonight... I wish the camera guy would run faster though we miss all the good parts!


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I really enjoyed seeing serious cop with the long hair GSD after finding the dope. "(high pitched, happy voice) GGOOOOooooododddd boy, gooooood!! Thatttaaa goOOd boy!!!"...then what'd he give him, ice cream?  So cute for a serious cop.


----------



## Chase Mika (May 2, 2008)

It's kinda funny...you can definitely tell a big difference between people who really know working dogs and those who don't. I've been checking a couple other forums that are a mix of working and pet people and the responses about the show have been much more varied. People who are shocked that the dogs would be barking/snarling at non-compliant suspects (the poster thought the dog should lay there nice and quiet instead).....to people who thought that a dog barking at a suspect was an "out of control" dog. 


I should really just avoid those forums, but at the same time I hate seeing k9 cops from any jurisdiction take heat over stuff that they're doing right. I tried to explain the reality of working dogs on the other forum, but who knows if it will really be heard. Just glad I'm not the one on camera being scrutinized 

I give the officers on the show big congrats for allowing themselves to be in the spotlight and the criticism....I think all the officers and dogs in the first episode did a fantastic job! And a congrats as well to this forum. I'm glad the debate here is over whether it was fast paced enough for you, and not whether a dog was too "intense" when facing suspects. This forum is cleary about working dogs, which is refreshing!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm pretty critical when I watch other police dogs work (you know the; only one thing two trainers can agree on) and I was pleased with the program. I thought they presented working police dogs in a good light. The bite at the end of the vehicle pursuit and then the ensuing track were both excellant and one hell-of-a nights work. Cudos to that team. I'm guessing they aren't a "bark and hold" group of dogs, which of course further endears them to me. ha ha. Overall, I thought it was a good program and I look forward to more of them. Don't lose hope Matt, maybe future programs will have some of the more "enjoyable" moments of working a dog ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I liked the show and thought that it showed all the good things and the work tht goes into these dogs. There are others who have commented on it elsewhere and stated that the dogs were out of control and that they thought that they trained them. lol lol 

Overall, I can't wait to see more episodes. 

Courtney


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the new episode airing tonight - set my DVR and everything!\\/


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Goose did good as for the handler buying Goose a White Castle slider :-k this could be a bad decision on his part/fart #-o


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Michele McAtee said:


> I really enjoyed seeing serious cop with the long hair GSD after finding the dope. "(high pitched, happy voice) GGOOOOooooododddd boy, gooooood!! Thatttaaa goOOd boy!!!"...then what'd he give him, ice cream?  So cute for a serious cop.


My roommate and I were cracking up after that part... I was waiting for the other cops to give him funny looks but they all must be use to the handler.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"GGOOOOooooododddd boy, gooooood!! Thatttaaa goOOd boy!!!"'

_When I heard that, I said-that must be taught to the Officers, because the guys down here sound EXACTLY like that....it's a good thing-the dogs sure like it.
I love the show, and I am glad they showed the dogs the way they have, but I sure would love to hear more of those bad boys crying like big babies...get him off! help help.....:lol::lol::lol: as we are all yelling at the TV...GGoooood boy!! _-
_


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Watching a new show right now. Did you see that guy break his wrist? They showed it in slow motion when he fell... OUCH!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Erica Boling said:


> Watching a new show right now. Did you see that guy break his wrist? They showed it in slow motion when he fell... OUCH!



I remember most of the street names that were mentioned. I grew up in those neighborhoods but it wasn't so bad back then but then again it could explain why I'm such a badass..8-[


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I was less than impressed with the dog that handler (the one that broke the wrist) was working. The dog never really engaged the suspect. Seemed hesitant when he had the opportunity. What I saw in that dog would concern me a great deal. In addition, if you watched closely, the EDD that was used also had some problems. Even the handler said: "everything's a toy" as the dog kept picking objects up. That is an automatic disqualification for an EDD. I do like the way working canines are portrayed as far as the way they are used. As a trainer however, there were some problems that would have concerned me a great deal. 

DFrost


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Picking up potential bombs is a big no-no. All toys come from me.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm no police k9 trainer, but I agree with David. I thought that dog should have slammed that guy, KNPV style:razz: , that would've been great to see. Then the officer probaby would not have broken his wrist.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Erica Boling said:


> Watching a new show right now. Did you see that guy break his wrist? They showed it in slow motion when he fell... OUCH!


Not once but three times.. after the second time I turned from the tv :-#


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I was less than impressed with the dog that handler (the one that broke the wrist) was working. The dog never really engaged the suspect. Seemed hesitant when he had the opportunity. What I saw in that dog would concern me a great deal. In addition, if you watched closely, the EDD that was used also had some problems. Even the handler said: "everything's a toy" as the dog kept picking objects up. That is an automatic disqualification for an EDD. I do like the way working canines are portrayed as far as the way they are used. As a trainer however, there were some problems that would have concerned me a great deal.
> 
> DFrost


thank you. i have to go to the training. seems like these guys are stuck in the 80's training german style schutzhund bite work to police dogs. "we train the dogs to target the right arm." WTF? again, right out of 1985, the "SchH training for police dogs" handbook. i thought we had progressed past that onto "the dogs bites whatever they're given". 

their master trainer guy was at the international k9 conference this year. he taught the muzzle class. again...some of the things he said were just really...well...not contemporary. things like, "a dog that bites the legs is a weak dog. he's looking for an out and doesn't want the confrontation." sure looked to me that the dog on that show wanted NOTHING to do with biting that guy. all we heard about during that class was how much muzzle work his dogs did and how great it was that they did it. yeah...

and the EDD dog? yeah, you all saw the dog biting everything in the van (i can't really criticize there. my dope dog does that more often than i care to admit). well how about how the handler had to force the hit on that ammo? 

the only reason i bring this stuff up was because the guy was pretty much a jerk at that conference. ironic that he told an acquaintence of mine that his dog had no business being a police dog. kinda like that dog we saw last night?


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

I like the show but also see some flaws with some of the trianing. When I first saw the guy break his wrist thats the first thing I told my wife, the dog really did not engage and did not bite and hold which cause the bad guy to run again which led to the officer breaking his wrist. I thought it was funny that when they showed the officer at home and he said that when they get back they will run the dog through some scenarios to get him back into the swing of things, yeah, I know exactly what I would work on with that dog. And I wouldn't wait until I got back to work either, Id start hitting that training right away. Hes lucky it was only a broken wrist, it could have been a lot worse. That would be something I would make sure would NEVER happen again. I also agree with Tim, how obvious was that, he cued the dog on the box of ammo. I also liked when they showed the bite training, the decoy was running away and was told to "hold your arm up", yep, every bad guy gives a perfect target. By no means am I putting down the department or show but I just see some things that could be improved. I think that the biggest problems with some departments is that they do not have any good decoys to trian and work the dogs. This is a major role in a patrol dog. Most PSD are good with detection because its easier for the handlers to maintain and train, but I often see the bite work suffer. Again, not having good decoys who can read, train, catch, and work a dog. But I still like the show and will continue to watch it every week, I think it is a VERY good thing for the K9 community.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Tim, I'm not so concerned about drug dogs that pick things up, I don't think it's a good habit, but I'm not all that concerned about it. An EDD is entirely a different matter. I agree with you on the bite work. I don't know about it being in the 80's though, I was training in the 80's ha ha. I've always trained the dog bites what he can get. During demos I tell people; It may look like the dog is trained to hit the decoy's arm. Actually, the decoy is trained to put the arm in the dog's mouth. If you think about it, there is a big difference there.

I agree with Jerry, overall the program is a good portrayal, to the public, of working canines and their handlers. We would certainly be more critical than the average citizen. I think we also have to realize we are seeing a "one-time" shot of these dogs. I don't know about your guys but I've had some pretty good dogs do some really stupid stuff totally unexpected. 

DFrost


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

I agree with that David. It is a one time shot, and pretty much everything I've seen has been good. But being a decoy its just hard not to notice an error in the bitework, thats all. Im just disappointed when the dog doesn't get a bite in every segment of the show.


----------



## Joshua Wilson (Feb 8, 2009)

That's how the Border Patrol trains us to praise our canines...high and happy. I was glad to see that part.


----------



## Joshua Wilson (Feb 8, 2009)

Every dog has issues.


----------

